# 410J Backhoe park brake



## cp1 (May 8, 2014)

Has anyone any experience working on the parking brake on a 410J? Seems to be leaking oil into the rear end. Is that on the front of the differential where the drive shaft connects? And can this be rebuilt without taking the rear end out and apart? Thinking it must be a seal or oring leaking in there. Thanks for any pointers!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I worked for a guy whom owned a Case back hoe and the brakes were going on it, so he let it go, on account of the expense. I guess someone had forgotten to release the emergency brake over a long period of time.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The rear drive shaft and yoke can be removed to allow enough room to disassemble the parking brake unit. Dig out your repair manual for the step by step, and print off the John Deere parts diagrams for the parking brake housing for reference of parts placement. There are three seals an and three O rings that require replacement along with the three friction discs. The discs wear out, allows the piston to travel too far and scuffs off the seals. Make sure there are no wear groves or roughness where the O ring and seals ride or it will just leak as soon as it is reassembled.

Some dealers carry an entire rebuilt assembly that makes the process much easier than fishing around upside down trying to set the springs and pins.


----------

